
Tracker 2.0 vs. Redux – Meteor Autoruns and Solutions to Its Core Problems - faceyspacey
https://medium.com/@faceyspacey/the-evolution-of-tracker-solutions-to-its-core-problems-4b9cb90d479a
======
faceyspacey
This is a must-read for Meteor or would-be Meteor developers. Meteor's
reactive Autorun library, Tracker, at the core of all client side Meteor
reactivity is broken. We can fix it.

Only once we do that can Tracker have a fair fight with Redux.

